# acaso (adverbis de probabilitat)



## enrikcs

Hola! estic buscant traducció en català per les seguents frases:

-¿acaso no dicen que esto es bueno?
-¿acaso no lo hace todo el mundo?
-¿acaso ellos no querian lo mismo?

En aquest cas, el "acaso" en castellà com sería en català? O no hi ha traducció literal per aquesta paraula?

Vaig buscar al diccionari pero em surt la paraula "per ventura" i això no s'utilitza gaire al menys a barcelona.

Gracies!


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola Enricks.
Benvingut!
En els teus exemples, l' 'acaso' apareix en preguntes retòriques. Jo ho traduiria així:
- I és que, que no diuen que és bo això?
- I és que, que no ho fa tothom?
- I és que, que no volien el mateix?

A veure si algú altre té idees millors...


----------



## enrikcs

Hola avellanainphilly, gracies per respondre!

I es que, no sona molt be, al menys dit, no ho se, "pero es que" ¿potser? porto un lio amb això increible, porto dies intentantho trobar.


----------



## Xerinola

Hola Enrikcs,
Què et sembla un "que potser"?

Mira:
Que potser no ho fa tothom (això)?
Que potser no volien el mateix?

Ja diràs!
Salutacions!
X:



enrikcs said:


> Hola! estic buscant traducció en català per les seguents frases:
> 
> -¿acaso no dicen que esto es bueno?
> -¿acaso no lo hace todo el mundo?
> -¿acaso ellos no querian lo mismo?
> 
> En aquest cas, el "acaso" en castellà com sería en català? O no hi ha traducció literal per aquesta paraula?
> 
> Vaig buscar al diccionari pero em surt la paraula "per ventura" i això no s'utilitza gaire al menys a barcelona.
> 
> Gracies!


----------



## enrikcs

Gracies Xerinola!!! em sembla que si.


----------



## enrikcs

Que hos sembla aquesta:

Però és que potser no ho fa tothom això?
Però és que potser no tothom vol el mateix?

queda millor així? que en dieu?

Gracies!


----------



## enrikcs

és que potser no ho fa tothom això?

el però del principi sobraría no?


----------



## Ogi Maixant

Efectivament,

_Que potser no ho fa tothom així?_

o bé, senzillament,

_Que no ho fa tothom així?_

Aquest "que" inicial fa la mateixa funció emfàtica que "acaso" en castellà.

Perdó, només és una opinió.

Fins un altra.


----------



## enrikcs

Moltes gracies!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

enrikcs said:


> Vaig buscar al diccionari pero em surt la paraula "per ventura" i això no s'utilitza gaire al menys a barcelona.


 
A Barcelona, no gens, diria jo  Però si te'n vas a Mallorca, veuràs que es fa anar moltíssim.


----------



## Miquel Àngel

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> A Barcelona, no gens, diria jo  Però si te'n vas a Mallorca, veuràs que es fa anar moltíssim.



Sí, ho ratifico.


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Una altra manera de se m'acut de fer aquest tipus de preguntes, que és una mica una barreja de totes, és: "que és que no ho fa tothom?"/"que és que potser no ho fa tothom?"

I altres maneres de dir _potser_ (algunes s'hi adiuen segons el context): _a la millor, segons com, si molt convé, tal vegada/tal volta._


----------

